# 2015 rubi



## Jake15rubi (Nov 21, 2014)

Picked this up this past November. Traded my 08 foreman for it. Hopefully I'll get some good riding in this year. The only thing I've changed are the wheels, got rid of the stock steels and put a set of dwt diablo beadlocks on it. I had heated grips, winch, and a full skid plate installed. Waiting on boot guards and my rear bumper to come in.
The night I brought it home








After the new wheels were put on


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

looks good, I like those new rubis


----------



## Jake15rubi (Nov 21, 2014)

Thanks, I like it much more than my old foreman.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Very nice! You need to invest in some straps though. Lol


----------



## Jake15rubi (Nov 21, 2014)

I've got enough straps to lend to half the members here lol, not really but I have plenty. I took those pics right before I unloaded it and right after I loaded it on the trailer.


----------



## Mac102004 (Apr 16, 2010)

They look like a good machine. I'm planning on buying a 500cc size machine in the spring and am really torn on what to buy. the 500cc class seems to be pretty hot right now. The 500 Rubicon has a lot going for it, but for a lot less money I could buy a 550 Grizzly, 500L Outlander, or 500 King Quad, decisions decisions.


----------



## Jake15rubi (Nov 21, 2014)

I'm not a fan of belts. I know they've come a long way, but I'm stubborn. I saw a really nice 2013 800 outty I could have had for about the same money but I don't trust the belt.


----------



## Mac102004 (Apr 16, 2010)

I've had an 800 Outty and loved it, zero belt issues in over 3 years, so that's not an issue for me. I'm not looking for another 800 though, need a decent work quad with IRS.


----------



## Jake15rubi (Nov 21, 2014)

It's all personal preference. What fits you and what you like. I'm sure you'll be pleased with which ever machine you buy.


----------

